# Paddle, PFDs, Accessories for sale



## DJBANO

What size are the gloves? Never used? 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 6IXGUN

DJBANO said:


> What size are the gloves? Never used?


[/QUOTE]
They are large - never used.


----------



## DJBANO

They are large - never used.
[/QUOTE]
I'll take em


----------



## 6IXGUN

DJBANO said:


> They are large - never used.


I'll take em
[/QUOTE]
Please PM me with your info . $25 shipped USPS first class.


----------



## 6IXGUN

Bump - prices changed !!! Includes shipping.


----------

